# F/S DE 95% Metals! (Loads of 'em too!)



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

*Beastmaster on Manticore Sold!

DE Witch Elves (Khaine) Sold!

DE Executioners Sold!

Half Painted DE Warriors with Repeaters Sold!

Couldron of Blood Sold!

Cult of Slaanesh Witch Elves Sold!

DE Shades Sold!*

As part of my general clearout I've got a number of Citadel Dark elf Metals For Sale- some of you may find usefull or good for a collector that I'm willing to part with.

All the prices can be seen above the images.

Buyer pays postage. Postage will have 5% added to the costs to help waylay some of Paypal's commision. Note, *this is only on the postage!*

I'm living the the UK- if you're from another country please let me know as I will have to get the package weighed and this will save time.

*Also, please include your full address and Paypal e-mail 'address' as this will certainly speed things up at my end which means you will get your miniatures quickly.

please state the name of the thread as I'm selling a large number of miniatures at present*

If you're interested please PM me or contact me at the e-mail address below:

[email protected]

*DE Chariot 1- Complete- £13- For Sale Again!*









*DE Chariot 2- Complete- £12- For Sale Again!*









*DE Assasin- £3*









*DE Beastmasters with Hydra- £20*

















*DE Sorceress- £4.- Reserved!*









*DE Morathi on Dark Pegasus- £12.- For Sale Again!*









*DE Malekith, The Witch King- £20- For Sale Again!*

















*DE Black Guardsman- £3.- Reserved!*









*DE Hero(?)- £4.- Reserved!*
(I think I've got another similar mini- not the same pose- but can't seem to find him at present!)









Thanks for looking and if you're into Dark elves then I hope you find something you like.

Darrell.


----------



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

*Please note:

I'm going away for the weekend so i won't be able to reply to any correspondence until Sunday or Monday.

Darrell.*


----------



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

*Units that have been Sold have had the pics removed.

Units that are Reserved are marked above the picture.

Dark Elf Warriors with Repeaters Added

Dark Elf Black Guardsman Added

Cheers,
Darrell.*


----------



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

*Dark Elf Hero Added 12.09.12*

Darrell.


----------



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

*Updated 14/09/12*

Anything marked *I think!* is because I haven't heard back from the person who wanted to reserve them and they may be for re-sale if I don't hear back very soon from them.

Cheers,
Darrell.


----------



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

Updated:

Four items are back up for sale- they are marked with *For Sale Again!* above the picture.

Thanks for your time,

Darrell.


----------

